# Gentlemen, care to comment on the qualities in a woman you most/least admire?



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok, men it's your turn. Bring it on! What qualities in women do you like/dislike? Be brave, and share !


----------



## Lon (Mar 27, 2015)

I admire strong independent women with a good sense of humor. 

I dislike negative, sarcastic and humorless women.

Whoops I forgot to add that great legs are a must


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Lon, please, if you would, define sarcastic? Does it resemble dry or black humour? Hope not, or I am on your ick list! Lol.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 27, 2015)

Above all she should compensate for my major weaknesses. She should set a high moral tone to compensate for my ethical sleeziness. She should be something of an extrovert to balance my introverted temperament. She should be decisive in contrast to my inclination to dither. It would also be important that we agree in the areas of non religion and liberal politics. I also like small breasted women.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)

My view of how well I like a woman is custom.  It is opinion formed with a little time.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Jim, I am confused. Would you care to clarify?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)

I never had a manifest or bucket list of a woman's qualities.  I always allowed them to define themselves by their actions.  I then knew if I was attracted to her or not.  That help?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks, Jim. Wish more men felt as you do.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 27, 2015)

Sounds really good Jim.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 27, 2015)

The main quality  is that she admires me!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)

Laurie said:


> The main quality  is that she admires me!



So you want adoration?


----------



## Lon (Mar 27, 2015)

This definition will do it for me.

[h=2]Full Definition of SARCASM[/h]*1*
*:*  a sharp and often satirical or ironic utterance designed to cut or give pain

*2*
*a* *:*  a mode of satirical wit depending for its effect on bitter, caustic, and often ironic language that is usually directed against an individual


----------



## Falcon (Mar 27, 2015)

She must be stunningly gorgeous, wealthy, an excellent cook,  extremely affectionate, loving and....and....want ME!

Anybody want a toke on this thing before I butt it out?


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 27, 2015)

Gotta have a sense of humor, for sure.    Basically just must be an equal partner, I don't want to be someone's servant, nor do I expect anyone to be mine.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> So you want adoration?



I think he wants admiration


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 27, 2015)

LMAO John, I take a hit, pass that log over here! You're talking pot right, I'm a no cigs gal


----------



## Debby (Mar 27, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Above all she should compensate for my major weaknesses. She should set a high moral tone to compensate for my ethical sleeziness. She should be something of an extrovert to balance my introverted temperament. She should be decisive in contrast to my inclination to dither. It would also be important that we agree in the areas of non religion and liberal politics. I also like small breasted women.




Gosh, from the posts of yours that I've read Josiah, I find it hard to imagine that you are burdened with ethical sleaziness!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 27, 2015)

Debby said:


> Gosh, from the posts of yours that I've read Josiah, I find it hard to imagine that you are burdened with ethical sleaziness!



Whatever moral rectitude I now possess I owe entirely to the good and decent woman I married.


----------



## Debby (Mar 27, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Whatever moral rectitude I now possess I owe entirely to the good and decent woman I married.




Awww!!!  I think she picked a good one!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Josiah, you are delightful! We like you, don't we ladies?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Thomas, wish everyone felt the way you do, awesome response.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Josiah, you are delightful! We like you, don't we ladies?



Yes, I agree!  Josiah, you are a rare gem!  :bigwink:


----------



## Laurie (Mar 28, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I think he wants admiration




You;re right, adoration can be a bit smothering!

However, right now I'd settle for either.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

Lon said:


> I admire strong independent women with a good sense of humor.
> 
> I dislike negative, sarcastic and humorless women.
> 
> Whoops I forgot to add that great legs are a must



I have great legs, a sense of humour,  but I'm sarcastic


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Josiah, you are delightful! We like you, don't we ladies?



:yes:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2015)

Ameriscot, I think we are twins, except I am short!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ameriscot, I think we are twins, except I am short!



LOL.  Not short but I've shrunk to 5'4 1/2".


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, I have great legs... and a sense of humor... and I'm not even the least little bit sarcastic.......:lol1::hide:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Josiah, you are delightful! We like you, don't we ladies?




:yes: one of life's rare  Gentlemen


----------



## Shirley (Mar 28, 2015)

"It would also be important that we agree in the areas of non religion and liberal politics. I also like small breasted women."

That pretty much rules me out. Even though my DH and I never agreed on politics.  I am a Republican and he was one of Dem. We had some heated discussions over the years but totally without animus. We always made sure to vote even though we canceled each others vote out.


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 28, 2015)

Great looking, smart, sense of humor, expert cook, loaded with money and admires me. I'm still looking.........


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't know how people have these marriages...  I guess I'm just shallow, but I could NEVER live with someone on the opposite end of the political spectrum...  Never...  He wouldn't share my valures and that is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 28, 2015)

Most admire: well, let me think........everything that my wife loves about me that other women in my life, before her, really didn't! Is Christian and knows what a great marriage is about. Loves my Classic Rock music!

Least admire: 
smokes 
non-Christian 
wears too much makeup 
has to have nails/hair done every-other week 
likes being married, but misses being single
wants to hangout with the girlfriends more than her husband
is not compassionate-understanding-loving

My wife isn't any of the above and I absolutely love it!!


----------



## Shirley (Mar 28, 2015)

You said it. I didn't.


----------



## Debby (Mar 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't know how people have these marriages...  I guess I'm just shallow, but I could NEVER live with someone on the opposite end of the political spectrum...  Never...  He wouldn't share my valures and that is a deal breaker for me.




It is a lot harder to live with someone who has the opposite values on anything so I don't think it's shallow so much as you are very self-aware on this issue.  I wonder if it's the rare couple who can overcome any of the major differences (politics, some religious differences, etc.) or are there more couples than we know who've been able to do it?


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 28, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> Great looking, smart, sense of humor, expert cook, loaded with money and admires me. I'm still looking.........



LOL, Bullie, me too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 28, 2015)

Debby said:


> It is a lot harder to live with someone who has the opposite values on anything so I don't think it's shallow so much as you are very self-aware on this issue.  I wonder if it's the rare couple who can overcome any of the major differences (politics, some religious differences, etc.) or are there more couples than we know who've been able to do it?



It would be easier for me to live with someone raised in another religion (so long as he wasn't a fanatic) than it would be for me to live with someone of a different political bent..  Religion just isn't a big issue for me... Not like politics.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It would be easier for me to live with someone raised in another religion (so long as he wasn't a fanatic) than it would be for me to live with someone of a different political bent..  Religion just isn't a big issue for me... Not like politics.



I agree. You'll note that in my earlier comment to this thread I put political agreement before breast size.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2015)

Deep, Josiah, very deep!  hahahaha!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't know how people have these marriages...  I guess I'm just shallow, but I could NEVER live with someone on the opposite end of the political spectrum...  Never...  He wouldn't share my valures and that is a deal breaker for me.



My first two didn't care about politics and I wasn't too interested then either.  But current and final DH and I agree totally on politics.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It would be easier for me to live with someone raised in another religion (so long as he wasn't a fanatic) than it would be for me to live with someone of a different political bent..  Religion just isn't a big issue for me... Not like politics.



Mine is Catholic but not strict and he does go to mass often.  But he's fine with whatever I believe although he tries to tell me I'm genetically catholic. Uh huh.  We had a civil wedding ceremony but he offered to have a pagan one if I desired as I thought of myself as pagan at that time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I agree. You'll note that in my earlier comment to this thread I put political agreement before breast size.



I guess you're not fond of the results of gravity on larger breasted women?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2015)

Ameriscot, the fried egg syndrome common to small breasted women isn't great either! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ameriscot, the fried egg syndrome common to small breasted women isn't great either! Lol.



Wouldn't know but I'd love to be much smaller, but not mosquito bite small.

But at least fried eggs never bang against your waist.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 28, 2015)

Just remember.... there are "Things" on men that sag and tend to hang lower with age too!  nthego:


----------



## Josiah (Mar 28, 2015)

I think my breast preference dates back to the earliest awakening of my ****** identity and I believe imagery in the children's books that I loved was seminal.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2015)

QuickSilver, that image is just too scary! Lol.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 28, 2015)

I knew it would come to this -- tit for tat.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2015)

Cookie, whe did the Canadian contingent keep this low profile? Not lately! Lol. Still dancing for the Himalayas!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2015)

Cookies, you scared me for a moment--I misread the last word.


----------



## drifter (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks like the gentlemen aren't talking or the ladies are talking so much they can't get a word in.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 28, 2015)

Shalimar, you bad girl, maybe I should edit my post. LOL


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 28, 2015)

Shirley said:


> "It would also be important that we agree in the areas of non religion and liberal politics. I also like small breasted women."
> 
> That pretty much rules me out. Even though my DH and I never agreed on politics.  I am a Republican and he was one of Dem. We had some heated discussions over the years but totally without animus. We always made sure to vote even though we canceled each others vote out.



My paternal grandparents were on different ends of the political spectrum.  They would agree not to vote, as it would cancel each other out, but then they'd individually sneak off to vote.   They were married 70 years, so I guess it worked for them.


----------



## chic (Mar 29, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I agree. You'll note that in my earlier comment to this thread I put political agreement before breast size.



LOL. Men will always find a way to inject breasts into the discussion. But what QUALITIES do you like in a woman? Dislike?


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Josiah, you are delightful! We like you, don't we ladies?



I will put my hand up and say me to, I love the spelling/ Name, Josiah.


----------

